# Anyone who has a full term pregnancy with FET after several miscarriages!



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello, 
After 3 miscarriages from fresh embryos, im about to try my FET, just wanted to hear if anyone had a full term pregnancy from FET after several miscarriages from fresh embryos! Thank you!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I am so sorry for your losses.I am slightly different as i had a negative fresh cycle and then 2 miscarraiges from 2 FET's. I was referred to the miscarraige clinic and tests showed i had a genetic blood clotting disorder. We added a junior aspirin to my daily protocol and on my next fEt i got pregnant with twins, I continued the aspirin until 34 weeks and had the boys at 38 weeks gestation. looking back i now realise i had been pregnant many times in the past, but all had failed to register on home pregnancy kits, and i only ever missed 1 period, all my losses were between 6-8 weeks.
factor V leiden causes early pregnancy loss, mine was only genetic in 1 gene but if both your parents carry it you have a higher risk.

Good luck, FET's are much easier and less stressful.


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply beachbaby!
That keeps me want to keep going, there seems hope at the end of the tunnel! I had been put on baby aspirin and prednisol too but i keep on having missed miscarriages! Hope FET will bring me good luck!


----------



## Jujube (Nov 13, 2009)

I never managed to event get pregnant until my blood clotting disorder was diagnosed - once clexane was added to the mix, I got pregnant and stayed pregnant straight away. Like beachbaby, I now realise I probably was getting pregnant but was suffering from very early miscarriages.

There is a lady called Agate on the immunology boards who has written two things - an FAQ about all things immune and secondly a sticky about learning from your failed IVF. I think it's important to diagnose the reaosn why the miscarriages are happening before diving into another round, fresh or frozen. The link to both is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Best of luck!
J


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you Jujube
I will go through the immunology board, and yes you are right, its important to find out why before proceeding, but my doctors say, even if i go through immunology tests, probably i will be given the same steroids like they give me! would love to see a specialist, but i think you have to be referred!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi hun


I had 4 failed cycles BFNs.  Then had 5th attempt got pregnant, but M/C at 7+3.  During my many treatments I was given all sorts of different drugs, sometimes just progynova and cyclogest, sometimes baby aspirin, sometimes gestone etc.  On the attempt where I got pregnant it was just progynova and cyclogest.  6th attempt was FET.  Pregnant again, and this time they stayed with me and my twin boys have just turned one.


I think basically I want to say, never give up honey.  if you can still withstand it emotionally and physically, then keep going as I now believe in miracles 


You could have immune issues, but then again you could just be very very unlucky so far (((hugs)))  Talk to your consultant hun, see what he/she says, but please don't give up


Love
Tracy x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

I think one of the biggest issues is you are treated as having fertility problems, but through the NHS you are not tested for immunes or issues relating to maintaining a pregnancy. Everyone i saw asked if i had ever been pregnant and my reply was not to my knowledge, but at no time did they do any tests or explain there were more tests available to confirm this was a problem until I had two miscarraiges under their treatment, but at a great cost to me as we were self funding. Mine was a simple blood test that would have cost maybe £50. 
I really think thr NHS needs to cover all the tests as it would save money overall.


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

* MissTC*, your story inspires me! a happy ending one, i hope ours to have a good ending too! I will stand up from the fall, and get on in the race, phew! scary but i have no other alternatives,   *beachbaby* you are right! fortunately where i come from, we have 3 covered ivf and the rest is up to us.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Desperateme, good luck on your next cycle, my PCT cancelled all NHS treatments after i had been on the list 18 months, and i was top of the list at the time. They only gave 1 treatment anyway. Its still closed after 5 years.


----------

